# Riding without a helmet? your views on this...



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

I'll never ride without a helmet. I had a nasty fall the other day and a chunk of my helmet is about ready to come off. Just think, that could've been a piece of my skull. :shock:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Glad you think I'm a good rider. Thanks.

Yeah, I obviously don't wear a helmet. I know that there are a ton of risks, but I think that there are a lot of other crucial body parts you can hurt too. I know there are a TON of stories about people dying because the didn't wear a helmet or when a helmet saved their life.

I have to admit I've fallen off a horse or two and I have gotten hurt. I fell off of a horse like 8 years ago and got a concusion. A pretty bad one, but I wouldn't have had that problem if I wore a helmet.

I know I have a huge risk by not wearing a helmet, but that's the risk I am willing to take, so please don't try to convince me to wear a helmet. I will occasionally wear my helmet when I really don't trust a horse, or I just won't get on the horse. Yes, I own a helmet. I got it when I was 7, so as you can imagine it's EXTREMELY uncomforatable to wear.

So I don't wear a helmet because I take the risk myself, and in a way it gives me more desire to stay on the horse no matter what. I figure that if God wants me to die on a horse than I will, and what's better than dying doing what I love?

I'm not bashing helmets at all. If you wear them I respect that and your care about yourself. I just am not a huge fan of having them on.


----------



## Zanesgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

I never used to wear a helmet whilst riding until i was riding at a friends farm. he had very strict rules.

i was out working a youngster of his one day and she freaked out, she saw a snake and panicked. anyway, i was thrown and went head first into a railway sleeper. my helmet was split into 3, i was knocked unconscious and got a severe concussion. had it not been for the helmet, i would have been sitting here dead.

now i always wear one, even if i do look ditsy in it.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

I always wear a helmet for two main reasons:
1. For my own safety
2. To set a good example for the kids who see me ride like my two younger sisters

Personally, I will never get on a horse without a helmet. I know some people never wear them but that's their decision and their entitled to it.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> So I don't wear a helmet because I take the risk myself, and in a way it gives me more desire to stay on the horse no matter what. I figure that if God wants me to die on a horse than I will, and what's better than dying doing what I love?
> 
> I'm not bashing helmets at all. If you wear them I respect that and your care about yourself. I just am not a huge fan of having them on.


My veiw exactly (if it is my time to go then it is my time)... If I go somewhere that requires me to wear one I respect the rules and wear one but on my own tend to not too often. If I am going to be doing something like jumping I will wear one. I have hurt my neck before when wearing a helmet and i have given myself a concusion while doing nothing related to horses (too much fun juice and fireplaces dont mix...lol)

In MN 4-H last year they made it mandatory for all mounted riders to be wearing properly fitted safety helmets... while I feel this is a good idea I also feel that it should be up to the kids parents if his/her child wears a helmet, but do to high price insurace they had to make it mandatory. 

This is only my veiw of things... Im not here to argue with ANYONE, i think a lot of it has to do with how you were brought up with riding and the style you rode. When i was young practically no one wore helmets in my area.


----------



## DGW1949 (Oct 24, 2007)

There's a lot to be said for being as safe as possible and I wouldn't ever tell anyone that they shouldn't wear a helment.

Having said that though.... I don't.

DGW


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

DGW1949 said:


> There's a lot to be said for being as safe as possible and I wouldn't ever tell anyone that they shouldn't wear a helment.
> 
> Having said that though.... I don't.
> 
> DGW


my thoughts exactly! Even when I was showing saddlebred hunters, i wear a hunt cap - - no helmet. Personal preference, I suppose. 

I also firmly believe that it is a person's choice to wear one, and non-helmet wearers should not be hackled for their choice (and the other way around)


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

I never wore a helmet when I was kid,guess I just learned how to take a fall. I still don't wear one, I'll ride at my own risk. Besides, I think helmets can offer a false sense of security. You can still snap your neck easily with/without helmets.

I am in the camp of "the good Lord will take me when/how He chooses" .


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

It's kinda like me and seat belts. I NEVER EVER wore my seatbelt... .... But that was before I rolled my truck 5 times, now I wear it all the time.

I first started out not wearing a helmet while riding, but since I fell off, I started wearing one. 

I agree that if God is going to take me, he'll take me when he see's fit, but why should I ASK for an accident? If God didn't take me while I was rolling around in my truck, he's got bigger plans for me, so it's my responsibility to take the proper measures to keep myself safe.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I always wear my helmet when I ride, & most likely all the time when I'm around horses.
ESPECIALLY horses I don't know. Just to be safe. I've fallen off & was so relieved I had my helmet on.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm in the "don't wear a helmet group". I have a question for those of you who do or who might know...What is the difference between a riding helmet and a bike helmet? Sorry if this is seen as a hijack...I just thought it would be a good place to ask.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Moxie said:


> It's kinda like me and seat belts. I NEVER EVER wore my seatbelt... .... But that was before I rolled my truck 5 times, now I wear it all the time.


i worn you that if you have a weak stomach DO NOT read this.

funny you should mention this Moxie. my dad never wore a seatbelt after his friend got into an accident. the seatbelt (no joke) literally cut him into 2. and when the emergency people removed the belt all his insides came out :shock: his friend died and it was devastating. so after then my dad never wore a seat belt. but after awhile he started wearing it again.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Moxie said:


> I agree that if God is going to take me, he'll take me when he see's fit, but why should I ASK for an accident? If God didn't take me while I was rolling around in my truck, he's got bigger plans for me, so it's my responsibility to take the proper measures to keep myself safe.


i agree 100% moxie. thats like say you get into an accident by falling off a horse and your paralyzed. god obviously didn't see it as your time to go but it was your own fault for not wearing the helmet because now you of course are paralyzed which in my opinion is asking for trouble. but i respect other people who don't ride with a helmet, i was raised riding with a helmet so i always wear one no matter what.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I'm in the "don't wear a helmet group". I have a question for those of you who do or who might know...What is the difference between a riding helmet and a bike helmet? Sorry if this is seen as a hijack...I just thought it would be a good place to ask.


i don´t really know the difference, but i know there is a difference :lol: 
it has something to do with the fact that you fall differently off a horse then a bike.. 

but i always wear a helmet ! even if i would trust the horse then heck, i trust my self but still i flinch/jump every now and then if someone/something surprises me. I dont expect any less of the horse ! 
and i dont really belive that theres a special time for me to go. Even if there was, im gonna try to avoid pain in the mean time ! :wink: 

but with that all said, i´m not gonna jump on anyone that doesn´t wear a helmet ! its that persons choice,like wearing one is mine


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Personally, I think it's really, really stupid to ride without a helmet. You might be really secure in the saddle, your horse might be bombproof, if you do fall off you could have any number of accidents that the hat won't protect you from - but horses are unpredictable, and riding is dangerous. I think that you should always wear a helmet when riding a horse.

I don't know if this is a UK thing or not, but I don't think I've ever seen people riding without a helmet! At every stables I've ever seen, everyone wears a helmet. It's not a case of 'barn rules' - it's more of a mindset that if you don't wear a helmet, you don't ride.

I would think pretty poorly of someone I saw at my stables riding without a helmet, even if they were one of the really good riders there, because they'd be setting a really bad example. I saw someone getting on her horse with a friend holding the horse and her helmet - and another girl walking past told her off for not putting the helmet on before she mounted.

I just think that it's completely not worth the risk. Okay, so your helmet might cramp your hairstyle or you might not like the feeling of wearing one, but it could also save your life. And I don't know about the rest of you, but within five minutes of getting on a horse I've completely stopped thinking about things like what's on my head!

As one of my friends said - she's had bad falls, and fell on her head once. She can't remember anything for five minutes on either side of the accident. But that helmet changed brain damage into a mild concussion.


----------



## firemom1 (Jul 17, 2008)

I grew up not wearing one, except at 4-h events were it was required. Now i wear one all the time. We go fast down the trail and the branches that I duck bounce off the helemt better than my head!! :lol: ! I think it is a personal preferance and to each there own! Wear one great, don't that is great too!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think this is a topic that should be moved over to the debate section.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> I think this is a topic that should be moved over to the debate section.


its been locked.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> My2Geldings said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is a topic that should be moved over to the debate section.
> ...


yup, so there's no reason to move it


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

I personally see nothin wrong with not wearin a helmet, just aslong as you dont complain when get a concusion from your head bouncin off the ground.

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Can I ask what reasons make people decide to not wear a helmet, other than perhaps not thinking it's necessary? I'm just curious. The friend who had the concussion said she's never seen a rider without a helmet in the UK (she has in Portugal) and she's spent a LOT more time around horses than I have.


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

Brandon said:


> I personally see nothin wrong with not wearin a helmet, just aslong as you dont complain when get a concusion from your head bouncin off the ground.


Amen!!

I will *never* get on *any* horse without one! I don't care whether it's my horse (who I trust completely) or someone elses horse, I am not prepared to take that risk of serious injury to one of the most important parts of my body. Ok, if you may trust your horse with your life, but what if that horse tripped? You can never be too careful around horses, after all, they are still unpredictable prey animals! I'm not going to bash anyone for not wearing one, but as I see it, you only get one head, and I am going to protect mine!


----------



## luv2show (Feb 10, 2008)

There is no good reason not to wear one.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

luv2show said:


> There is no good reason not to wear one.


....laziness.....


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I always wear a helmet, just as I always wear a seatbelt when I get in a car. I can think of two instances when my helmet saved me from worse injuries than I got, so I think its well worthwhile. Frankly, I think its foolish not to, but I don't judge people who don't. Its their head to risk, not mine.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> luv2show said:
> 
> 
> > There is no good reason not to wear one.
> ...


But laziness isn't a _good_ reason


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

luv2show said:


> There is no good reason not to wear one.



Haha, this is SO true... I don't have a good reason... I just don't wear a helmet all of the time...

But if any avid helmet fans want to buy me one, then I might just change my mind :wink:


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I usually ride with a helmet....and have only ridden twice without it. Once was a REALLLLLLY hot day and my stupid helmet has material on the inside so it makes it REALLLY hot...and the other time I thought I had it on.
If I ride by myself, I'll wear a helmet, if I ride a lesson horse or a horse I'm not familiar with, I'll wear a helmet....the only time I won't wear one is if I'm the only one in the arena, but there are people IN the stables and I'm riding Sonny.

But 99% of the time I ride with a helmet


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I've never even thought about it. Where I learnt you were told to wear a hat and I did, still do. You have to have a hat for showing so you may aswell have it on all the time


----------



## luv2show (Feb 10, 2008)

claireauriga said:


> farmpony84 said:
> 
> 
> > luv2show said:
> ...


Excactly! lol


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I don't. Never grew up wearing one and never got one when they became more popular to wear.

I think it's an individual decision and I think people shouldn't press people to wear one that don't want too. If a person feels they should wear one then they should wear one. I have no more right telling someone they shouldn't wear one than someone telling me that I should.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't think any of us are saying we'd force the helmet down on another person's head xD But personally, if I saw someone who wasn't an instructor or other senior person at the stables riding without a helmet, I'd ask if they wanted me to go fetch one from the arena for them. Because I do think it is awfully silly to go on a horse without one, and they'd get the hint whether they said yes please or no thanks.

I suppose I'm of the opinion that I can't make you wear a helmet, but if you're going to be doing something I perceive as very stupid, safety-wise, then you ought to at least be reminded that you're doing it. Fully informed decision and whatnot 

But no one's actually given a reason why they don't wear one, other than laziness or never getting into the habit. Personal freedom isn't an argument for not doing it, unless not wearing a helmet is an act of sticking it to the man xD Anyone got any other reasons why they don't wear a helmet? I really am curious ^^


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

But that's your opinion. And not shared by everyone. That's the great thing about choice, everyone gets one. If someone asked me if I wanted them to fetch me a helmet, my first thought might be mind your own business.  

I don't have a magical answer as to why I don't wear one. Many people who don't wear one share some of the same reasons I already gave though. Grew up not wearing one, never really got into the craze of doing so once it became more popular.

Personal freedom is a very valid reason. Why is it not? You perceive it as stupid not to wear one, not everyone does. If a peson doesn't want to wear one, then that is their choice. Simple as that.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I hope this doesn't break the debating rules and whatnot xD I do like to get into the meat of a conversation (used to competitively debate, you see), and in advance just let me say that I am neither offended nor intending to offend. I know you can't be too careful online, where tone doesn't really carry across!

What I mean to say is that personal freedom is only a direct reason to not wear a helmet only if you're saying, "I have the right to not wear a helmet, therefore I choose not to just so that I can exercise that right." Personal freedom isn't the direct reason if you're saying, "I don't want to for reasons x y and z, and luckily for me I don't _have_ to wear it, so I can listen to my reasons and not wear a helmet. Hurrah!" That's the kind of distinction I was thinking of. In the latter case, your real reasons for not wearing a helmet are x, y and z. And obviously x, y and z are all good reasons for you to make that decision, or else you'd be doing things differently.

And if you told me to mind my own business, I wouldn't argue back xD The only people I'd force helmets onto are close friends and family, because, you know, they're mine so they don't have the right to do things I think are silly  I study chemical engineering, and we do work on pilot rigs (small-scale chemical plants, e.g. a distillation column 7m high instead of 70m) with lots of safety rules. For example, you should always have three points of contact on a ladder. So my classmates and I pointedly count how many hands and feet are touching when we go up and down them and tell each other off if they're standing there with one foot and one hand in the air xD And if someone takes off their safety hat or goggles, someone else will ram them back onto their head for them.

But the pilot rigs are a bit different xD Not wearing a helmet when riding is a personal choice, whereas we've all signed bits of paper saying we'll obey lab rules, and we also don't want to fail labs for not following proper safety procedures!

I'm not attacking the views of those who don't wear helmets, even if I have reasonably strong feelings in the other direction. I'm just indulging my liking for an engaged discussion and curiosity about different practices. Hope that's okay


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Good points. What does your job have to do with riding helmets though? I'm the safety officer for our region where I work as a biologist and I still think it's a personal choice. At work you are required to follow certain rules to do your job. Outside of work, the decision still remains up to the individual and thankfully so.

Good discussion. I think it's an important decision for each and every person to make, on their own.

I'm still not sure what magical answer you are looking for as to why people don't wear them. I know that some people they cause migraines, no matter how many different ones they try. I know for others, despite the new advances in the helmet making, they make their head too hot.

Somehow, I don't think any reason would really be adequate for you though! :wink: There is nothing in the world that can't be argued against. So my thoughts are to leave it to the people themselves to decide what they want to do as each person's life is there own. 

There are some instances where a helmet would save you from a fall and there are some where it wouldn't. There are people out there that choose to wear them and there are people that do not. How does someone not wearing a helmet affect you personally? That's the question I usually ask people who question me about not wearing a helmet.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I know the pain a badly-fitting helmet can cause >< I went trekking, and the one helmet they had that vaguely fitted me (which was odd, because I fit into anything from a 7 1/8 to 7 1/2) pressed right on my temples, giving me an awful headache for most of the ride. I don't own my own yet, but at my stables, I know that number 16 fits me just fine and head straight for that one xD My own hat will be my next investment. 

With regards to the rig safety nonsense, I think I was just trying to convey the joking-about tone we take with safety, while we still do take it seriously. It's not all doom and gloom, after all 

And I do take your point about it not hurting _me_ if another rider doesn't wear a helmet. I suppose I'm a bit of a nag really.


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

Helmet.
Everytime.
You ride my horses you wear a helmet or you don't ride. Otherwise, what people choose is theuir own business, though I do think it should be mandatory for those under 18. Or maybe 21 so the parents won't be stuck with any medical bills by their kids choice.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I'm in the "don't wear a helmet group". I have a question for those of you who do or who might know...What is the difference between a riding helmet and a bike helmet? Sorry if this is seen as a hijack...I just thought it would be a good place to ask.


And I quote from "Horseback Riding for Dummies": 

When you shop for a helmet, make sure you buy one for equestrians, bike helmets don't protect the part of the head most affected in a fall from a horse. In the US the American Society for Testing and Materials sets standards for helmet construction. If a helmet meets these standards, it receives a seal of approval from the Safety Equipment Institute; buy only SEI approved helmets. And don't waste your money by not wearing your helmet properly. It shouldn't rock back and forth on your head but should rather be stable. The chin strap should be snug and not hanging loose.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

the only time i force someone to wear a helmet is if they ride my horse. I'd just hate to see Sonny throw someone, them get hurt...not only would I be responsible, but I'd feel really bad also

I think it's a personal choice on if you ride a helmet or not, I but I'd perfer the kids at the barn where I ride to because they don't know what's dangerous and what isn't


----------



## xoILoveMyHorsexo (Jul 19, 2008)

I think riding without a helmet is ones own risk but I personally wear a helmet 24/7.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

> And don't waste your money by not wearing your helmet properly.


It really annoys me when people do that! Why bother having one?!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

moomoo said:


> > And don't waste your money by not wearing your helmet properly.
> 
> 
> It really annoys me when people do that! Why bother having one?!


LOL Me too.. course I didn't know that bike helmets weren't the same, so now I have to buy a new helmet. I only just started reading this book and have already learned so much!


----------



## harlee (Jul 20, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> So I don't wear a helmet because I take the risk myself, and in a way it gives me more desire to stay on the horse no matter what. I figure that if God wants me to die on a horse than I will, and what's better than dying doing what I love?
> 
> I'm not bashing helmets at all. If you wear them I respect that and your care about yourself. I just am not a huge fan of having them on.


same thoughts here..
and believe me ive taken plenty of falls through the years.


----------



## horsecrazy0909 (Jul 21, 2008)

*helmets=safe*

I personally think that it is always a good idea to wear a helmet because you can be the worlds best rider on the worlds best horse, and still get thrown off and hurt, so in my opinion it is better to play it safe that sorry.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Got a new helmet today!!!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Ride with a helmet. You're a fool for not taking the time to put one on. End of story.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

But, but... that's like those of us not wearing helmets telling those of you that do are sissies for wearing them!!!

All kidding aside. I don't consider myself a fool for not wearing one, no more than I do anyone a sissy for wearing one. 

Like I mentioned somewhere above, helmets can save you from some accidents but not all. I wouldn't discourage anyone from wearing on. Just don't tell 'me' I have too.


----------



## JackieB (Jul 20, 2008)

I wear one all the time. I do think that adults should have the right to make their own decisions regarding helmet use. I would support mandatory helmet use for minors.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The law here in all barns is helmets being mandatory in anyone under the age of 18. Some places make it mandatory for anyone who rides regardless of the age while others don't care either as far as the adults are concerned.


----------



## Lazy B Ranch (Jul 19, 2008)

I do not wear a helmet, but I have a few boarders here and anyone under the age of 18 has to wear one to ride on my property. It's more a liablity issue than anything.


----------



## Jamie Anne (Jul 22, 2008)

I typically wear one but there have been times I hopped on for pictures and didn't have one on. Jack rarely spooks (actually he hasn't ever spooked yet...it's just been a "look at something that jumps out"). I have got on him in extremely hot/humid days without a helmet. 

I think adults should have a right to make their own decision on this.


----------



## **Pleasure** (Jul 23, 2008)

hey everyone

I don´t wear a helmet while I´m riding...
I actually don´t really know why I think I got used to ride without it

And also know thats very dangerous without but don´t know, it´s just the way it is


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I grew up with horses and my sister and I didn't wear helmets when we were little but when I got older and started jumping, joined Pony Club they were mandatory. Seems like almost every time I fell off, I landed on my head. Now it's just habit. I'm a mom riding a very green 17.3, 4 yr. old gelding with a husband and 3 kids depending on me so I'm taking what precautions I can. I know riding horses isn't the safest hobby out there, but it's what I do :lol: My kids are in Pony Club and wear a helmet whether it's a walk around the yard, trail ride, lesson or whatever. My husband and kids also ride motorcycles and wear helmets doing that. I do believe kids should have to wear them but with an adult, it's different, not that I think it's the safest thing to do but it's not my business, although if I have a friend over riding one of my horses, they have to wear a helmet.


----------



## megansthehorse (Jun 11, 2008)

i always wear a helmet when im riding a totally different horse or if im jumping or riding outside my yard. when im just riding my horses inside my yard, maybe just barebacl (stretching their legs) on the sand manage then i usually tend not to wear one and because i know my horses inside out they are pretty good, plus with it been indoor their is nothing for my horses to spook at. i jumped before with out my helmet and i fell off luckily it was a pathetic fall but it could have been worse.


----------



## Flexion (Nov 28, 2008)

I think it's a personal choice, but just remember when you ride without your helmet you're taking a major risk. I personally never get on or near a horse without my helmet on. 

I've cracked a couple helmets and I'm very thankful that I wore them every time. Had I not worn my helmet I'd probably not be here right now.


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

danastark said:


> a husband and 3 kids depending on me


I believe in choice. This being said....the way it was explained to me was, 'but LOOK who all relies on you.' So...for them...I wear a helmet.
OK...that being said...I will go on to say that ANYbody who wants to ride here *will* wear a helmet or they will not ride! Insurance and liability is a very specific thing!


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

I've always worn a helmet. Where I started out taking lessons, and I was only there seven or eight months, you HAD to wear one if you were taking lessons. It sort of became ingrained then for lessons after that.

When I got my horse... oh, Lord. Even now, I wouldn't dare work my horse without wearing one. I've been tossed off too much and into walls and such, so with mine, I wouldn't ride without one unless I was just walking him around.

On other horses... On my trainer's horses, I won't wear a helmet, even if I should. They're really well behaved and I've never seen one of them act up that badly, and they've never doen anything with me on their back in all the times I've ridden them. So, I don't wear a helmet with them.

It just depends, I guess.


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

I got my first pony when I was 4. My parents allowed me (god only knows why) to ride it not only without a helmet, but under no supervision...we had 40 acres...I really wonder sometimes HOW I am still here. After the pony, I started collecting lots of other horses- nice ones, mean ones...and ones that were mean as hell. No helmet. Thrown, fell off, bucked off you name it. When I was in my teens I started taking riding lessons for my first time...when the "H" word came up I thought I might just die. They look soooooooooooo dorky...I remember "forgetting" my helmet all the time etc. Well...needless to say- as a now young adult, I look back and think how stupid I was...young and stupid and lucky to still be here. I just got back into the horse world after 7 years away. I am now 23 and I wear a helmet every ride. It would be stupid not too. And I also don't think that they look "dorky" anymore...they look SMART. I know it's your right as a free American...but a helmet can only HELP.


----------



## Siggav (Nov 21, 2008)

I always wear a helmet when I ride. No helmet, no getting on the horse.

However reading through the thread I think there's a definite culture convention thing going on. I.e in the UK and Europe everyone wears helmets pretty much, while the ones who don't wear helmets seem to mostly be from the US.

I wonder if it's tied just to the geography or riding styles as well. I.e are people riding English style more likely to be wearing helmets (I mean a helmet is just a part of the 'uniform' then really) vs. people riding western where the traditional horse helmets aren't as culturally ingrained.

I see wearing helmets when riding as a simple and easy safety measure. I know it can't help protect against all injuries that could happen but it can protect against some and that's reason enough to wear one.

I've never thought that riding helmets looked dorky. People not wearing a helmet look weird to me when I see them riding which pretty much only happens when seeing video clips or pictures since everyone around me wears helmets. The helmet has to be the right size and fit well but y'know I'm quite happy to spend a bit of extra time and/or effort to get a well fitting comfortable helmet since I'll be wearing it every time I go riding. It's an investment that's an easy choice.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I never wear one my reason is because its my business, I have no problem with those who do wear one thats their business.

I do wear a seat belt because its the law in this state.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I wear one EVERY time I barrel race which I get a lot of heat for because so far I am the only one i have seen that rides with a helmet instead of a cowboy hat. I guess this one girl is getting sponsored by a helmet company because she races with her helmet. And they have cowboy hat helmets now. 
I wear a helmet when I jump too.

But I don't always wear a helmet though.I don't really have a good reason to but....I don't.


----------



## Reese2007 (Nov 23, 2008)

I wear a helmet 95% of the time. If I' riding a horse that I trust then I don't if it's not right there and handy. But I usually wear one just because you never know what a horse is going to do. I just think that it's safer. *Shrug*


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

I always wear a helmet, I know someone who had a bad fall a few years ago and would have died if she hadn't been wearing a helmet.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

I always wear my helmet. It just makes sense to me. Besides, I look very sexy in it!


----------



## shauna1 (Oct 23, 2008)

I never wore one when I was younger, but now I'm an ER nurse. I see way too many head injuries. I always wear them now. I've been looking for a cowboy hat helmet but the one place I found that sells them are on backorder for a long time. Anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## JimmysSlave (Dec 1, 2008)

I dont know... I have varied views on it. I ride racehorses, and would never ever ride at the track without a helmet or vest, but Im quite happy to plod around the farm on my old hack bareback without a helmet... guess its a trust thing between horse and rider also. And having enough common sense not to jump on an unknown horse without a helmet...


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i rarely wear a helmet unless im competing, riding a new unknown horse or dealing with a young horse that is more likely to throw me into a fence. even then i only wear one while im getting used to the horse. 

i learnt to ride when i was 4 and never wore a helmet until i was 18 and that was because i had to. its a bit like the controversy about me not wearing boots around the horses too 

the way i see it there are 2 kinds of people: those who will put on a helmet, gloves and boots just to lunge their horse and then there are those that are perfectly comfortable going "el-naturale". im the second of those two. my desire to stay in the saddle far outweighs anything any of my horses would do to me lol i ride one of my mares around in just a halter and lead ropes, no shoes, no helmet and have 100% trust that nothing is going to happen to me because thats the kinda horse she is. for some reason put me in a helmet and boots and i tense up like ive got them on because im going to fall off or something lol


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

i dont wear one unless other riders are using the arena which is very rare. I do think young people that share riding space should-jumpers always-just my opinion. Messing around while on horseback is a no no-


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

_the way i see it there are 2 kinds of people: those who will put on a helmet, gloves and boots just to lunge their horse and then there are those that are perfectly comfortable going "el-naturale".

_I'd suggest that most people I've seen are at a happy medium between the two: they wear a helmet whenever they are on a horse. Helmetless might be our 'natural state', but so is being dead after a nasty fall!


----------



## suenosderosas (Nov 30, 2007)

I ride without a helmet 99% of the time. IMO - I'm skilled enough now to know when to bail if I'm REALLY going to be in that much trouble. Of course freak things always happen, but that's just a chance you take when you ride horses.


----------



## Sonia P (Dec 1, 2008)

I used to ride without a helmet when I was younger. I always wear one now, and l was lucky after riding my friend's pony who had been previously shot at by some kids with an air gun bolted when a tree branch touched her along a bridle path. I was chucked at lightning speed head first into a dry stone wall and still suffer from migraines to this day. If it wasn't for the helmet, it would have been a lot worse. So each to their own but I would always wear one.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Sure, we take a chance every time we ride. I could fall and the horse could fall on me and crush me. I could break an arm or pull a shoulder. I could land on my head. So I try to minimise those things where I can: by riding as safely as possible, and by wearing suitable clothing and protective equipment. I wear boots that will not get caught in the stirrup, jodhpurs to prevent my legs getting rubbed and so nothing catches on the saddle. If I'm riding outside the arena I wear a reflective jacket so cars and people can see me. And I wear a helmet so that if I do fall on my head, I will have some protection. When I start jumping, I will buy a body protector.

Why take the risk? Wearing a helmet is such a simple thing and you don't even notice it while you're riding. It's just so silly not to take such an easy precaution, especially when broken arms can heal nicely but head injuries are usually pretty drastic.


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

I dont normally Wear a Helmet, But however I do ride with my helmet on when we have my horse at my trainers barn, since its a liabilty issue there. And Judged Trail rides, since im underage I have too.but normal everyday riding I dont, but I still am very careful.


----------



## lgrides (Aug 3, 2008)

I never wore a helmet riding western til we were going up the side of a highway and a vehicle chose not to slow down or get over spooking my mare. I remember hoping I wouldn't hit the asphalt with my head. I didn't but broke 3 ribs. My mare had never spooked before! Now I wear one although no one else does because I won't ever take that chance again.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Before the house fire, I ALWAYS rode with a riding hat, but unfortunatly my riding hat, crop, boot's and clothes were in my room, and obviously perished in the fire.

I havn't been out to get another one just yet, I will sort that out once the house is done, which will be this month.

But I have ridden 4/5 times without a hat on my stallion(Yeah, I havn't ridden much in 6 months) 

He's a very well behaved horse when out riding. I trust him, but I still know that horses are unpredictable and they could just do anything at any time, even Luca.

*Touches wood* I havn't had a fall in the 3/4 years I have owned Luca, and I plan to keep it that way :lol:

I would never dream of riding any of my other horses without a helmet, that's for sure.
​


----------



## TXHorseLaw (Nov 20, 2008)

As a lawyer, I know all too well the risks, but have to admit that I rarely ever put my helmet on. At least I bought one -- that must be my subconscious telling me that it's the right thing to do. 

I do think that it's what you're used to -- we're from north Texas and I never see anyone wear a helmet. But, our family hosts a lot of exchange students and all of the equestrian girls from Europe wear one (they all bring their helmets). I'm always glad they wear their helmets and I know (and admit) that I should do so more often myself. 

Maybe y'all will be a good influence on me!  

I do make all of the guest riders at our ranch wear a helmet though (that's to avoid the liability involved in failing to do so). Guess I should be so careful with myself, eh?


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't always wear a helmet, but if I think my horse is extra excited today or I'm going for crazy ride (galloping a lot, jumping) then I'll wear one. I'll also never get on a horse that I've never been on before without a helmet.


----------



## Cowgirl12 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sometimes i wear a helmet and sometimes i dont, it depends on my mood i guess Sure you always hear stories about how a helmet saved somebody's life, but i have fallen with a helmet and still had a concussion. And i also got thrown off and kicked in the back of the head once and there was a chunck of my helmet gone. would i have died without the helmet, no. i think it depends what you are doing and the horse, and sometimes helmets get in the way. as long as your a good enough rider, it is not necessary. In my opinion, it is either break your head or snap your neck..


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Mine is a very quick response.
If you want your brain to be the same at the end of the ride. Wear a helmet.

No, don't take this seriously. I know if you have a bad fall wearing a helmet, you still might get brain damage or something. But wearing a helmet will protect you and give you less of a chance for your brain to be damaged if something bad happens.

However, if you are just mucking around with your horse and you are lying on it's back or something and not riding it...go ahead. Don't wear a helmet.

Otherwise, I would always wear a helmet, also because I am young and do not want anything happening to me. I am sure though some time in my life I will not wear a helmet when I am riding.

But bareback riding. Wow, I so would. I feel I have more of a chance to fall off because I am not on a saddle or have stirrups!


----------

